# 2010 Nissan Rogue 360 Speaker Sizes



## stevenjwilliams83 (Apr 4, 2018)

I have a 2010 Nissan Rogue 360 and I am getting conflicting info on what the sizes of the factory speakers are. I see the fronts being 6x9 and the backs being 6 1/2, but then see articles of all 4 being 6 1/2.

Anyone know the correct answer to this?


----------

